# Using Nokia Suite for two Phones



## Allan Murray (Nov 7, 2006)

I have Vista on a Compaq Presario lap-top. A few months ago I changed my ancient mobile phone for a Nokia 201, and have been very happy with it. I use Nokia suite for backup and synching, as I have to have a large number of contacts on my phone. I have now purchased a Nokia 300 for my wife, who has a smaller number of contacts, many of them different from mine. I thought I would be able to download a second copy of Nokia Suite for my wife's phone in order to have separate backups and synching for each phone. It seemed to be the logical thing to do. However when I tried to down-load a second copy, it just seemed to update the first copy. I still ended up with the old copy, with all my contacts intact. Is there any way I can get two copies of Nokia suite on my computer, or am I being stupid? Allan.


----------



## dvk01 (Dec 14, 2002)

You can only have 1 copy of Nokia suite on a computer, but that will allow you to have unlimited phones on it & backup & transfer between phones


----------



## Allan Murray (Nov 7, 2006)

Thank you very much for this. I now have both phones with respective contacts in Nokia Suite. However, something has gone wrong with the synching for BOTH phones. I get an error message, Code 40043ab4, and the advice to restart Nokia suite and try again, and if that fails I have to repair Nokia Suite. I have restarted the suite a few times without improvement. I do not really understand this. The software is up to date, and the connection for each phone is being made OK. What should I do? Allan.


----------

